# latest Homesteadingtoday.com nag screen



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

reminding you to log in ad infinitem, whether you want to be logged in or not.

To eliminate it without logging in, use no-script and block homesteadingtoday.com. You can still navigate the site with this blocked. To post you need to temporarily enable ajax.googleapolis.com. To post and have your post separated into paragraphs, you will need to also temporarily enable homesteadingtoday.com.

I assume the nag screen means somehow their advertising partners can more easily track you or serve up ads they pretend you want to see or some other money making activity. 

I have zero sympathy for any website that wants to run scripts in background using MY bought and paid for metered bandwidth. They want to do this, they need to pay for my metered broadband that they want to use without my permission. I will not willingly pay to be tracked and served up ads.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Why not just use a good ad blocker?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes a good adblock works wonders, and they are free.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Adblock will not block a popup served up by the originating website. It will not stop background scripts from running. I indeed have both adblock and no-script. Adblock did not block this popup. But tweaking no-script did work.

Dont believe me, try logging out and see if that nag screen doesnt pop up on your computer. 

No-script is tedious to use sometimes, but maybe the most valuable tool out there for consumers on web. I have run into a few websites that have been designed to simply not function if ANY of their hidden background scripts are blocked. But they are few and far between. Will see more in future as it becomes never ending battle between consumers and greed. Most websites are willing to sell out their visitors convenience and privacy and bandwidth to get that last nickel of profit.

Just as example, as I am posting this with homesteadingtoday.com and ajax.googleapolis.com allowed, there are still 53 hidden scripts being blocked. 53! Some websites its in the hundreds. None of the websites including this one admit to running background scripts let alone explain what they are for and how they effect you or your computer. To quote the powers that be on this board, THIS IS NOT PLAYING NICE! Shouldnt we all play NICE?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> Yes a good adblock works wonders, and they are free.


Both Adblock Plus and No-Script are free extensions for Firefox. I believe they are also available for Chrome though I have never tried the Chrome versions as I dont personally like Chrome browser very much.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Adblock does not block it for me.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

So it is a tiny little thingy down in the right-hand corner of the screen that has a x on it to x it off. So? Seeing I never log off I never saw it till now. LOL


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

HermitJohn said:


> reminding you to log in ad infinitem, whether you want to be logged in or not.
> 
> To eliminate it without logging in, use no-script and block homesteadingtoday.com. You can still navigate the site with this blocked. To post you need to temporarily enable ajax.googleapolis.com. To post and have your post separated into paragraphs, you will need to also temporarily enable homesteadingtoday.com.
> 
> ...


I agree. Thanks for this info.


----------



## SkizzlePig (May 14, 2006)

Please keep in mind that this software is not *made* by Homesteading Today. It's purchased forum software and it's quite common. They don't have as much control as you might think. They certainly don't have the level of control to limit the "background scripts" you're talking about.

I say that to ensure that the effigy you're working on looks like the right offender.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

It used to be larger and cover up more of the screen they made it smaller for a good reason, it has a X box to get rid of it. And a small tiny thingy in a corner is not interfering with anything.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I think the size has more to do with your screen resolution. Its plenty big on my screen. Remember the old days with the free isps that required you display their advertising banner. WEll one of the "legal" ways to deal with it was to change screen resolution to where it was less obtrusive. Also mentioning the little x you can click. Hmm, reminds me of those annoying old ads taunting you to "punch the monkey"...... Its a nag screen, and whatever the size, its annoying and meant to be annoying, hoping you will just give in and do what they want. Easier to banish it than to "punch the monkey" over and over again.


----------



## NELSELGNE (Nov 13, 2006)

I agree with HERMITJOHN.
Homesteading Today is no longer worth the nag screens.
I quit.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

HermitJohn said:


> I think the size has more to do with your screen resolution. Its plenty big on my screen. .


Yes. This is what it looks like on my phone..the size changes but when I zoom in close enough to log in, it enlarges as well, and slides up so it just abouts blocks out the log-in area entirely.

(and yes, I know there is an app). 

Oh well. I hope it will just go away eventually.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

*"I have zero sympathy for any website that wants to run scripts in background using MY bought and paid for metered bandwidth. They want to do this, they need to pay for my metered broadband that they want to use without my permission. I will not willingly pay to be tracked and served up ads." :goodjob::goodjob::goodjob:*


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sorry that you don't like that. But it's there for those people who have never registered.

And all you have to do is to log in, and it goes way. Just like many of the ads go away when you log in.

And if you don't want to use the app, which is there to make it better for mobile, then you make your choices. The full computer version is not made for phones and tablets. That's why the app was made.

And you don't have to yell. With those caps. And almost all web sites are tracking you and serve up ads. 

If you have problems with the site, please post in the Support and Announcement forum. You have a chance of it being addressed, but just coming here and bad mouthing HT will not get anything fixed for you.


----------

